# Suche USB-HUB mit Netzteil



## ZeroHour (12. August 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich nach einem externen USB-HUB mit Netzteil, da mein Board (ASUS M4A77TD PRO) nur 4x USB hat und ich mindestens 6 benötige. Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei max. 10€. Weitere Bedingung ist, dass das Anschlusskabel nicht für Notebooks gemacht ist und wenigstens so lang, dass ich es von meinem Rechner bis auf den Schreibtisch bekomme. Farbe ist mehr oder weniger egal, schwarz wäre schön.

Danke für Vorschläge
LG


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2011)

Haste vielleicht onboard-USB, so dass Du auch ein Frontpanel mit USB kaufen könntest? 

Ansonsten zB http://www.amazon.de/LogiLink-4-Port-Hub-Netzteil-wei%C3%9F/dp/B003EC4HF0    und wenn Du in in der Nähe von Nürnberg wohnst, dann geh doch mal in einen Atelco oder kmelektronik nzw. schau auf deren website, was die da in der Fialiale zum Filialpreis von zB 15€ haben (die 10€ sind ja sicher dann MIT Versand 15-18€ ? )


----------



## ZeroHour (13. August 2011)

2 Front-USB habe ich sowieso, finde es aber weder besonders Praktisch noch optisch sehr ansprechend, wenn da die Kabel vorne raushängen
den LogiLink habe ich mir schon angeschaut, aber die helle LED gefällt mir nicht so gut, außerdem finde ich auch nirgends etwas über die Länge des Anschlusskabels.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2011)

naja, wie gesagt: geh halt mal zu einem der og. Läden, dann kannst Du das auch vor Ort mal anschauen. Und sicher kann man doch so oder so auch das Anschlusskabel wechseln, oder? ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2011)

Ich hatte mal so geschaut, aber 10 Taler wird knapp für einen aktiven Hub. Alle die ich bisher gesehen hatte waren mit ca 1 m USB Kabel und bei dem Netzteil der Standardlänge so ca 1,5 m. Das USB Kabel läßt sich notfalls mit einem handelüblichen Kabel verlängern


----------



## ZeroHour (5. September 2011)

1 meter Anschlusskabel würde mir völlig ausreichen (mein Rechner steht auf dem Tisch). Gut, ein paar Euro mehr bringen mich sicher auch nicht um... Hauptsache das Teil ist möglichst unauffällig und nicht beleuchtet.


----------

